# CT Bottle Show Pics



## madpaddla (Feb 28, 2011)

Got out to the bottle show.  It was snowing in the early morning so I thought no one would show up.  There were a pretty good amount of people and some great glass.


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 28, 2011)

Random table


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 28, 2011)

These were cluttering up some other guys tables.


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 28, 2011)

Milks were out in force.


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 28, 2011)

Lighted display


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 28, 2011)

Thought this was a nice angle of Richardsons


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice looking bottles Ben....(you add anything to the ol' collection?)


----------



## sandchip (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## old.s.bottles (Feb 28, 2011)

I picked this one up at the show...I risked my life driving down from vermont through a blizzard (by Connecticut standards) to get to the show. It was more like sledding rather than driving. Anyway, it was my first real bottle show and had a great time looking at all that beautiful glass.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Feb 28, 2011)

.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Feb 28, 2011)

.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  old.s.bottles


 


 Great looking bottle! Glad you survived the trip.


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 28, 2011)

Here are a few more. 

 Joe, found a few bottles.  Lots of eye candy everywhere though.  And the colors.....


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 28, 2011)

Lots of beauties.


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 28, 2011)

Historical Flasks


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 28, 2011)

Belfast Whiskey etc


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 28, 2011)

Talkin bottle talk.


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 28, 2011)

Other smalls


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 28, 2011)

It was once again a very nice show.  Lots of old and new collectors.  Really enjoyed it.


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 28, 2011)

Someday


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello Ben,  Thanks for the pictures of the CN show.  I took special interest in the GUILFORD MINERAL SPRING WATER Quart, because of the marked outline I detected in and over the NER of MINERAL.  What do I see here?
 It looks like a bottle mystery.  It is over the embossing so I didn't think it a bubble and the round head mark on it just didn't belong there.  It looks like a bottlemystery - I enjoyed the review anyway.  Best regards my friend.  RED Matthews


----------



## deep digger (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey thats me DEEP DIGGER in the one photo with Leo. I was holding a nice schnapps I picked up at the show.I picked up a few other nice bottles also. Got to talk to a few people I know . Had a great time was worth the 3 1/2 hour drive. Hopefully will go again next year. DEEP      PS  Baltimore this sunday-- its a good one try to make it.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey Red, I think what you are referring to is in fact just a bubble within the glass.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 2, 2011)

Never tire of show pictures!  Thanks again!


----------



## rraack (Mar 6, 2011)

Do you remember who's table this was? There are a couple things I'm interested in.


----------

